# Project TTS: SF



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just found this on YouTube, hope it's not been posted before. It's from the same person who did that classy video of the sprint blue TTS in San Francisco a little while back. This is webisode 1 of 12. 2 is also available and 3 is due soon. The first vid is a bit slow but number 2 picks up and am looking forward to the rest. Enjoy.

Clicky: http://www.youtube.c...e=youtube_gdata

Vid 2. http://www.youtube.c...e=youtube_gdata

From what he is posting over on Fourtitude they seem to be aiming for 400bhp   
Webisode 3 being submitted on Monday I think so shouldn't be long before its available.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Whack01 said:


> From what he is posting over on Fourtitude they seem to be aiming for 400bhp


Not that difficult.


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

he's also a member in this forum.. imodTTS


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

R5T said:


> Whack01 said:
> 
> 
> > From what he is posting over on Fourtitude they seem to be aiming for 400bhp
> ...


 Should still make for a properly quick TTS, don't see to many with that figure


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

Whack01 said:


> Just found this on YouTube, hope it's not been posted before. It's from the same person who did that classy video of the sprint blue TTS in San Francisco a little while back. This is webisode 1 of 12. 2 is also available and 3 is due soon. The first vid is a bit slow but number 2 picks up and am looking forward to the rest. Enjoy.
> 
> Clicky: http://www.youtube.c...e=youtube_gdata
> 
> ...


Unable to view - invalid host name


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

400hp on this engine is a pointless aim. The standard turbo will do 380hp with the necessary hardware, so whats the point in going through all that hassle of fitting a bigger turbo that not that much bigger for a few extra HP. Unless of course he is trying to get 400hp out of the standard turbo.

Anyhow if hes going BT he should aim for 500hp imo.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

How much power can the stronic gearbox handle [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Whack01 said:


> How much power can the stronic gearbox handle [smiley=bomb.gif]


500hp and counting


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

.....uhh, yeah I meant to mention this whole thing. I really felt like it was inappropriate to bring up on another TT forum. I like using both forums, and didn't want to post this thing and cause any static since it is backed by Fourtitude. If you like what you see and would like to follow the build up, just subscribe to my Youtube channel. New webisodes should be every 2 weeks from here on out. Webisode 3 launches on Friday. The car is in the middle of going full APR Stage3, new shoes, coilovers, BBK's, exhaust and interior bits. I'm working hard to make this a fun series for all my TT2 compadres to enjoy.

Here is a pic from the APR headquarters and the current progress. I fly back to pick it up in a few weeks.


I can use this thread to let everyone know when the next webisode is live if you'd like.


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Poverty said:


> 400hp on this engine is a pointless aim. The standard turbo will do 380hp with the necessary hardware, so whats the point in going through all that hassle of fitting a bigger turbo that not that much bigger for a few extra HP. Unless of course he is trying to get 400hp out of the standard turbo.
> 
> Anyhow if hes going BT he should aim for 500hp imo.


Poverty: I totally agree with you. It will be a gt2871, and now that APR USA is helping to develop a solution and I have access to better products, the new goal will be closer to 450hp at the wheels. I'll get dyno results up soon.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome, Looking forward to the next instalment. Well if you need some one to test drive the final product :roll:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

You'll enjoy APR Stg III Jason and the APR guys will certainly look after you.
I decided against going to Stg III after driving a Stg III S3...I now feel that Stg II+ is the optimum for this engine in street tune.
Just love that low to mid range torque that II+ gives in the 2.0TFSI
Stg III will give you a very reliable 350 all wheel HP.
By way of comparison the TTRS is giving 270 awhp and the TTS with APR Stg II+ the same


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

@ Larry - I can't wait to get to 2+. Still holding out on Blueflame for this new 3" downpipe. If its not here by the end of the month I'm getting something custom made up.

Back on topic - I've seen these vids before and I think the quality and production is very good. Fair play to you for giving something back to "the scene". Look forward to seeing the next insallment.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

R5T said:


> Whack01 said:
> 
> 
> > From what he is posting over on Fourtitude they seem to be aiming for 400bhp
> ...


How many is yours ??? :?:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Steve especially will find the following dyno graphs of interest.

This is what Jason can expect from APR Stg III

click to enlarge








Thanks to [email protected]

My APR Stg II+

click to enlarge









And as a benchmark a stock TTRS:

Click to enlarge








Thanks to [email protected]


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Larry, thanks my man. I always appreciate your enthusiastic approach to these kinds of threads. So this is what we do know for sure as of today regarding the TTS (USA version) and APR STG3 mapping. I will basically not see my car for close to two weeks, because of a unique issue with the TTS. In the version we have in the states anyway, our MAF housing and sensor is one complete, inseparable unit. Which is a bummer from both a hardware, and software standpoint. As a matter of fact, the TTS in the ONLY car in the VW, Audi stable that uses this type of a housing arrangement. So from what the guys at APR USA told me yesterday, they have a hardware solution in place, so my car may or may not be physically buttoned up and done as of right now. The next step is the tables in the MAF mapping are going to need to be modified using the S3 file, but the problem is that will affect other maps in the ECU. We all know that APR doesn't settle for less, so when they have a solution that they are pleased with I am sure it will be rock solid.

What I am getting at, is that the TTS will run a heavily modified new file specifically for our car, instead of sharing a mildly altered map from the S3, so we really don't know what the final figures will look like yet. My fingers are crossed that it comes out with more juice in the low-end and overall. Anyhow, the comparison you provided from an analytical standpoint is awesome Larry, so thanks again. It will definitely be in that ballpark, but we may see the power delivery sit a bit differently. Thats my hope anyway.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

id be curious to see what your car would be outting out on the jungle juice we have over here in the uk.


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for those Graphs Larry, makes a very interesting comparison. Have to say the Stage 3 has a beautiful plane of torque which must feel epic under acceleration on the road.

Having taken my last car (Golf) to 355bhp I do agree with your comments earlier in this thread (or another one?) about the Stage 2+ tune looking to be the ideal "street" level to run on a daily basis. In particular when you look at the power to pounds (or rather dollars in your case) ratio.

I think in the real world the difference and importantly the ability to USE the difference between a 2+ and a 3 car would be hard to split.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> Larry, thanks my man. I always appreciate your enthusiastic approach to these kinds of threads. So this is what we do know for sure as of today regarding the TTS (USA version) and APR STG3 mapping. I will basically not see my car for close to two weeks, because of a unique issue with the TTS. In the version we have in the states anyway, our MAF housing and sensor is one complete, inseparable unit. Which is a bummer from both a hardware, and software standpoint. As a matter of fact, the TTS in the ONLY car in the VW, Audi stable that uses this type of a housing arrangement. So from what the guys at APR USA told me yesterday, they have a hardware solution in place, so my car may or may not be physically buttoned up and done as of right now. The next step is the tables in the MAF mapping are going to need to be modified using the S3 file, but the problem is that will affect other maps in the ECU. We all know that APR doesn't settle for less, so when they have a solution that they are pleased with I am sure it will be rock solid.
> 
> What I am getting at, is that the TTS will run a heavily modified new file specifically for our car, instead of sharing a mildly altered map from the S3, so we really don't know what the final figures will look like yet. My fingers are crossed that it comes out with more juice in the low-end and overall. Anyhow, the comparison you provided from an analytical standpoint is awesome Larry, so thanks again. It will definitely be in that ballpark, but we may see the power delivery sit a bit differently. Thats my hope anyway.


I should have added, Jason, that the S3 dyno run was done at an ambient temp of 110ºF. The two other S3 Stg III that ran were within 1HP.....so the APR intercooler certainly performs. 
Will be interesting to see what APR can do with the TQ low down as it's not good in S3 guise.
My tuning interest will now be diverted to the R8 4.2 now that that APR are going to SC it.
The Missus is ecstatic with her ride so I think mission accomplished!


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Larry-
When I get out there in a few weeks, I will also be shooting and editing a vid of the Heffner/APR twin turbo'd V8 R8. I will see if they want to get something done with the new S/C'd RS4 as well. It was sitting next to the ol' TTS all week while I was out there. They would occasionally turn it on and move it around the facility... and I would drool like a fool. The sound is beyond hawtness. I'll post up once I get it edited, and I will pay particular attention to mic'ing it up for killer sound.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> Larry-
> When I get out there in a few weeks, I will also be shooting and editing a vid of the Heffner/APR twin turbo'd V8 R8. I will see if they want to get something done with the new S/C'd RS4 as well. It was sitting next to the ol' TTS all week while I was out there. They would occasionally turn it on and move it around the facility... and I would drool like a fool. The sound is beyond hawtness. I'll post up once I get it edited, and I will pay particular attention to mic'ing it up for killer sound.


I've been following the development of the Heffner for the last nine months and you have just given me the excuse of posting the ultimate Audi porn Jason...just a little bit worried about the heat dissipation given the R8's propensity to self-emolate.

click all to enlarge













































I'm sure a video produced by you will wow the R8 forums which BTW are very naive compared to the likes of this forum.


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^^^ [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

That's it, I'm selling the kids and using the money for the above.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, after driving the R8 on the track at the Audi Sportcar Experience, I was hitting the payment estimator...


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm just trying to find someone to make me a clear polycarbonate rear bumper and diffuser!


----------



## Doff (Feb 28, 2009)

This is great, looking forward to the next ep, its not out yet, right?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad to see the next instalment has arrived.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeh just watched the next installment, nice work Jason 

Paul


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Great work Jason....luv your production values.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

When I hit the link I get a "this video is private" message - what gives?


----------



## burakusta (Oct 7, 2009)

video link says private please help [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

CLick on one of the previous episodes, and then - on the youtube page - subscribe to his "account"....


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

OscarTango said:


> CLick on one of the previous episodes, and then - on the youtube page - subscribe to his "account"....


I subscribed and I still get the message that this video is private.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Hm...yeah, for me too...allthough I have seen it before....must be a glitch. On his channel the video isn't even to be found anymore....we'll see.


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

UPDATE:
It was live for 2 days, and I had to be respectful and pull it down until Fourtitude posts it up, then it can go live everywhere. I jumped the gun to put it up on the Project TTS/SF Facebook page, and the guys at Fourtitude had to hold off on posting the whole written installment, pics, webisode thing. Long story short, I just got off the phone with them and it will be run tomorrow night, not a moment to soon for Monday morning time wasting on the job. Which is where it's more fun to watch anyhow...


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Great job you're doing there, iModTTS... looking forward to the next webisode  ( Nr 4 ) 8)


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, I am stoked you guys appreciate it. I put a hell of a lot of time into this series, and believe that they will only get better as I continue to progress with both editing and filming. BTW, I just got two exterior mountable HD lipstick cams. So the series will have more "car-in-action" shots in the very near future.

Also here is Arin @ APR driving my TTS. Unless my eyes is deceiving me, I saw a sub-4-second 0-60!

VIDEO LINK HERE:
TTS 0-60 time Sub 4 FaceBOOK page

BTW, this is the Facebook page I put together for the project...

ENJOY ALL! 8)


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Whack01 said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Here is Webisode 3 100% live. Sorry for the confusion. Enjoy...

LINK:
[Project TTS/SF Webisode3 VIDEO]


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> Here is Webisode 3 100% live. Sorry for the confusion. Enjoy...
> 
> LINK:
> [Project TTS/SF Webisode3 VIDEO]


Thanks Jason! I really want to see your car in person when it gets back from Atlanta - will buy you a cup of coffee over at Blue Bottle or Ritual (or coffee or beer at spot of your choice) when she returns in exchange for a ride & tour of mods!

BTW, is methanol injection emissions legal here in CA, and whether it is or not, will it pass smog running this setup? I was stupefied just now to notice that the APR 100 Octane program adds *94 hp* at 6000rpm, and *86 ft/lbs* of torque at 4750! 355hp from just a $599 ECU flash! Can you run this program all the time if you use the methanol? Otherwise, it's enough to make a guy fill up with race gas in Woodside...


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> iModTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Webisode 3 100% live. Sorry for the confusion. Enjoy...
> ...


Jim you have no option but to run the 100RON program all the time as APR can only fit ONE program in the TTS ECU.
Knowing this for the last year APR still persist in misleading everyone on their site. Switcheable programs (as available for the S3 2.0TFSI) are not yet possible with the TTS ECU.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

lookin sweet mate, love the meth bracket very 8)


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> iModTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Webisode 3 100% live. Sorry for the confusion. Enjoy...
> ...


OK, to answer a few questions for you JIm:

First off, in regards to the APR map, I think the Senator did a good job of handling that question with this sentence in particular. "Switcheable programs (as available for the S3 2.0TFSI) are not yet possible with the TTS ECU." He's right, the map is basically on at all times in whatever octane rating you specify.

According to my buddy Dave over at MDM, he noted that on the AEM website it clearly states "Legal in California only for racing vehicles which may never be used upon a highway"

I have been running mine for a long while with no issues whatsoever. I color my methanol with food dye to look like windscreen fluid, which works out great since the windscreen fluid cap and reservoir are located in a strange non-descript area inside the drivers side fender bracketry. Many others give up their windscreen reservoir and run it in there to keep it ultra stealth.

When it comes time to do a smog check, you simply unplug the fuse for it, or turn the controller off. Viola, now your readings (after running it for a few miles without) will be OEM. I recently discovered that my new tune that APR is creating will be so rich for stage3 that I won't need to run this set up at all and am going to be parting ways with it once I get the car back. It's killer for Stage1-to-2+ but at Stage 3 the AFR's simply won't put up with it unless you have a custom tune written to incorporate the behaviors of methanol injection. Bottom line, is that up until Stage 2+ this is an awesome mod and I got great joy out of it. Highly recommended!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Good to see webisode 4 is out. As usual great job, I also have some Neuspeed stuff and agree with the great quality and for what seems a very reasonable price.

Here is the link for the rest of you people if you want a peep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 4z49BzQUJU


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks McKenzie for posting this up.

As a heads up to everyone who enjoys this series. Just to keep things in chronological order, I am pushing the whole Stage 3 build up at APR headquarters in Alabama, up to Webisode 6 which should be out within 4-6 weeks. That way you guys can see what they did to pull this kit together along with Dyno figures etc. I also just put on the HRE's and new Goodyear F1's so the car is really starting to look pretty damn good


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Great work imodTTS webisode 4 was up to usual standadard. Your TTS is lookin really and seems to be takin serious shape 8)


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Whack01 said:


> Great work imodTTS webisode 4 was up to usual standadard. Your TTS is lookin really and seems to be takin serious shape 8)


Thanks man. Hopefully they will air more regularly now. I have to wait until there is no major Audi news happening for each one to air. There is more great information coming very soon in future webisodes. I hope these help guide everyone in their decision making processes for new mods....


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

So I just finished Webisode 5 which deals with the Magnetic Ride and what KW came up with to override that set up. Hopefully this will help others who have Magride or questions about the set up. Enjoy 

Check it out after the jump:
*[Project TTS/SF Webisode 5]*

.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking good Jason. Im still hoping to get over to the states, so by the time I ever get there your ride should be sweet.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like the sixth instalment has arrived on the scene. Check it out here






Another cool episode! good work.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow thats one wild TTS 8) 
Well done Jason


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Watched this today, nice work Jason, right little beast you have on your hands now mate 

Paul


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Jason,

the cars progressing well and your videos and commentry are excellent. Also loved the skate over your car. Nice.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

xraytyd2 said:


> Also loved the skate over you car. Nice.


Agreed, that was pretty sweet. I probably would end up through the window if I attempted something like that now!


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would have ended up with stripes across the car and me lying on my back.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

xraytyd2 said:


> I would have ended up with stripes across the car and me lying on my back.


 :lol:


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

HAHA! Yeah the ollie over the car was a bit reckless, but I had enough speed on it, that even if I barely popped it I would have likely cleared it.....i hope.

Anyhow, thanks for all the feedback everyone. Im working hard to get better at this film making deal, so I can continue sharing more work with everyone in the TT world. Next webisode is about a month away and it will be a stop in at the HRE Wheels factory to watch my wheels get made and popped on the car afterwards. The machinery they use is awesome, so it should be a good webisode


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking forward to it! I would love to see that thing going round a track at the end of the series!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Looking forward to see the rims.
I bet they will be something else


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey all-
To the few that are following the Project series for Fourtitudes TTS/SF here is the 7th installment, which visits the HRE Wheels factory.

URL LINKAGE:
*TTS/SF Webisode 7*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD8gGP9xstE&feature=player_embedded

.


----------



## icesilverTT (Aug 3, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> .....uhh, yeah I meant to mention this whole thing. I really felt like it was inappropriate to bring up on another TT forum. I like using both forums, and didn't want to post this thing and cause any static since it is backed by Fourtitude. If you like what you see and would like to follow the build up, just subscribe to my Youtube channel. New webisodes should be every 2 weeks from here on out. Webisode 3 launches on Friday. The car is in the middle of going full APR Stage3, new shoes, coilovers, BBK's, exhaust and interior bits. I'm working hard to make this a fun series for all my TT2 compadres to enjoy.
> 
> Here is a pic from the APR headquarters and the current progress. I fly back to pick it up in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


the episodes are great
but they are too brief I would love it if you went in to more detial
like how you installed the items and wher you got them from

but still i like the vids good work


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

I really enjoy watching your installments!

HRE is a class act and I liked where the video showed the OEM wheel weight relative to the HRE - a material reduction of un-sprung weight!

You mentioned you went with 19x9.5":

1. What offset were the wheels manufactured to ? Was the offset the same for the front & rear?
2. Did you fit the OEM 255/35 tire size or did you go wider? (the sidewall looks higher than OEM)
3. Did you notice a material difference with the reduced unsprung weight?

Look forward to your reply!


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Good work!!! Lovin the wedisodes...Car looks great.

wish i went for that colour blue over white now :?


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

twocati said:


> I really enjoy watching your installments!
> 
> HRE is a class act and I liked where the video showed the OEM wheel weight relative to the HRE - a material reduction of un-sprung weight!
> 
> ...


First off, I genuinely appreciate the feedback from all of you so thanks. I agree with you HRE is a classy operation. They don't skimp anywhere during the production line. To answer your questions:

1. They never shared the offset info with me. I think it's part of their secret formula! The offset on the fronts is slightly different to accommodate 6-pot Brembos which I am getting close to pulling the trigger on.

2. I fit 265/35's initially and was "ballooning out" badly as you can see in this video. I bought a second set of 245/35's based on the advice I got from the people at Goodyear who shared the "width section" measurements with me. I wanted a tiny bit of stretch so that the shoulder would become beveled and tuck into the fender during hard cornering with this aggressive offset.

3. Stopping distance was decreased and acceleration felt slightly peppier.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Were did you get your boost controller from that sits in the air vent??


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

6andy69 said:


> Were did you get your boost controller from that sits in the air vent??


Andy-
It's the AEM Truboost Gauge and its fitted into the cabin vent using the OSIR Design gauge pod adapter. Its a good spot visually to place is, as its nearly within the instrument cluster.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cheers.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Beautiful wheels Jason. 8) 
They really finish off your TTS.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Very nice Jason B)


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Stunning, really well done, I thoroughly enjoyed watching all these clips.

Well done, I look forward to all those editions to come.

Many thanks.


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Hugy, you get to see what all the options will look like on your car, with zero risk involved! Thats the benefit of being in the Sprint Blue Crew (SBC for short). Steve and Conneem, thanks for the kind words. The rest of the series will have features on:

-BBK kit
-Reference grade car audio install
-Custom Meisterschaft exhaust (which went on today and sounds completely mental!)
-EVOMS intake & BFI Motor Mounts
-Security and radar countermeasures

and hopefully 2 more surprises. BTW, if anyone finds or is selling a set of TTRS buckets, please let old man Jason know!


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> twocati said:
> 
> 
> > I really enjoy watching your installments!
> ...


Ok..thanks!

Coincidentally I am currently running 245/35 tires on my 9.5"x19" wheels (offset 50mm) and they are "stretched"  - very responsive handling! I will be moving to 255/35/19 as I feel the 245/35 are too stretched and aesthetically not wide enough for the TT. The 255 should be slightly stretched on a 9.5" width (OEM is 9.0").

Again - please continue to post your informative updates and videos!!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

SBC,I like it


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

OK, now for a new mod that we all could live with.

I placed a custom order for a "one-off" exhaust from Meisterschaft about a month ago and it arrived 3 days before SEMA 2010 here in Las Vegas, USA. I asked the guys over there to help me create an exhaust that would potentially add some hp, but more than anything I wanted to hear the car more under wide open throttle. The problem is, that what i didn't want it to sound "ghetto'd out" or what you guys would call "chav". I wanted the car to have split personalities. Mild mannered gentlemans automobile with marginally louder/deeper exhaust note and I wanted it to be a nasty beast when I have it on the track or having a fun run up in the hills. The answer was that they made this one off piece that sports an electronically controlled valving system to control the sound/drone. I'll get you quite a bit more info when I finish Webisode 10 which this will be in, but for right now please enjoy "The American Stage3 TTS with split personality disorder!" :roll:

VIDEO LINKAGE:
[MEISTERSCHAFT GTC EXHAUST ON 2oo9 TTS]


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Jaaaaaason! Love the pipe music an the turbo whine! 
You've done it again, great work.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice work Jay, sounding nice matey  

Paul


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

That does sound pretty sweet, is the exhuast quite a bit lighter?


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> That does sound pretty sweet, is the exhuast quite a bit lighter?


@ Fissues and Redscouse. Thanks guys, I am figuring out my shots for the webisode. I am looking to use this crazy one lane tunnel that is located across the Golden Gate Bridge from SF. The reverberation in there should do it justice because you guys have to hear how raw this thing sounds in the higher RPM's with the throttle open. Its a joyous sound for sure.

As for the weight you asked about McKenzie, I lost 9.2 lbs on the Meisterschaft diet!


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

Latest instalment:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Another stunning instalment.
Thanks.


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

I Like..


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will post this on Jays behalf, the latest Webisode (9 of 12) .........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR_L6TFZ ... ture=feedu



Paul


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> I will post this on Jays behalf, the latest Webisode (9 of 12) .........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR_L6TFZ ... ture=feedu
> 
> ...


Right on Paul, thank you


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey everyone-
Long story shortened, in the original edit that I uploaded on March 7th, I had a section for the Okada Projects Plasma Ignition Coils which had "shakey" footage of Mt Fuji as part of an "antiqued 8mm film look". Based on the tragedy that struck Japan a few days later on March 11th, I decided to re-edit and remove that untimely film effect out of respect for the situation over there. Clearly I did that edit before this horrible event unfolded, so at any rate here is the newer link below:

*[Webisode9 of Project TTS/SF]*


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw3hFVDv ... ture=feedu

Webisode 10 of 12, thought id bump this for you Jay 

Loving the sound of that exhaust mate  

Paul


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw3hFVDv28I&feature=feedu
> 
> Webisode 10 of 12, thought id bump this for you Jay
> 
> ...


Heck yeah Paul! I appreciate it man. I just posted on another thread that we are taking the series from 12 webisodes to 14. Coming up is some interior mods, BBK set up and the very intense HPA DSG tune. Thanks for staying tuned all. 8)

Jason (iModTTS)


----------



## bayareatts (Aug 4, 2010)

Excellent work on the 10th show! Really enjoy the detailed views and wow, that roar rocks. 
Everyone who loves the TTS should be very appreciative of just how well this series documents some great mods!
Nice work yet again.


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Just bumping an old thread here. Stumbled upon the pictures while googling for new spoilers - best looking TT I've yet to encounter. Might steal an idea or two


----------

